# Very Suggestive Pictures (VSPs) --- SCOTCH, Black Bottle



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

After all the threads on Scotch I came to find out this beauty is now sold domestically. I've never ordered booze on-line, but when I found out it was available here I couldn't resist any longer.

Of course I love single malts, but I don't think blends get the recognition they deserve and this is probably my favorite. It is a blend of all seven Islay whiskies -- Lagavulin (Lagavulin being my favorite whisky - period), Caol Ila (2nd favorite Islay), Bunnahabhain, Bruichladdich, Bowmore, Laphroaig, and Ardberg.

I haven't had it in a couple years and I am ecstatic we can get here in the states now - HIGHLY, HIGHLY Recommend.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

How's the taste?.....and the price?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I see you just got enough to wet your whistle  

Review? I'd be very interested. Thanks!

:ss


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

Billy,

What do you think of the Bruichladdich 10 yr or 15 yr? Are either of these heavy with _iodine_? Thanks.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

burninator said:


> How's the taste?.....and the price?


http://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=black bottle&otext=black bottle

Much better price here:

http://www.shopperswines.com/product.asp?ItemNo=10704

I went with Binnys because I used to live in Chicago and I trust them and their selcection on booze is enormous. I just thought they wouldn't disappoint or respond they were out. Strangely enough they shipped the wrong stuff the first time around, but they made it right - I just waited a little longer.

The taste is what you would expect from a blend - smoother. Not the heavy peaty smoke you get from some Islays like Laphroaig. More along the lines of Lagavulin which I prefer - just kicked up a little with less of the edge of the single malt.

Enjoy,

BillyBarue


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Genevapics said:


> Billy,
> 
> What do you think of the Bruichladdich 10 yr or 15 yr? Are either of these heavy with _iodine_? Thanks.


I know I have had it, but not enough or currently to make an accurate comparison.

BillyBarue


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Billy.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Geneva,
I would say Bruichladdich is not heavy in iodine and the flavors are definitely not what you'd expect from the peatiest Islay malts (Ardbeg, Laphroaig, Lagavulin). They have some heavily peated special editions that are aging an released in small quantities (Octomore, Port Charlotte), but the "regular" 10 and 15 are more in the vein of light, floral, and fruity in character.

Billy, nice pickup! IMHO The best blend out there!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I guess you like that bottle.

I love scotch and will have to see if my local has this for sale. Could be a good Superbowl drink.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I am really looking forward to getting my hands on a bottle. One of my local specialty liquor stores is going to order some for me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> I love scotch and will have to see if my local has this for sale. Could be a good Superbowl drink.


Bought a bottle of this yesterday...was on sale for $30. Never had it before. Tried it last night:

It definitely has a big peaty kick to it, but far less sharp and intense than other Islays like my Laphroig 10 and 15 year bottles. This is actually a blend of 5 Islay single malts. I've always felt Islays are very much an acquired taste. But they accompany cigars particularly well. This Black Bottle scotch smells like shoe leather. There's a bit of sweetness but not much. It's far smoother and more rounded than the Islay single malts. And it's hot going down. A big, peaty, salt-water sea-air scotch. You can taste the windy, salty sea-breeze in it!


----------

